# HELP accidental overdose of mela fix



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

i overdosed my tank of 10 rbps with mela fix i was only supposed to add 65 ml but i added 130 ml wtf should i do?

is it ok?

immediate waterchange? plz help

so far i havent done anything with the wild hope that it will be ok?


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

PLZ I NEED AN ANSWER QUICKLY


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

well a water change isnt gonna hurt is it


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

what percentage?

should i just put the carbon back in?


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

Don't put the carbon back in, just do a 50% water change.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

50% is over kill but wont harm

melafix is a natural product so it wont harm the fish


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

"melafix is a natural product so it wont harm the fish "

u sure about that?


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I think I overdosed a P with it once. 
I would definatly put the carbon in and do a 50% water change for a couple days in a row. I would then wait a few more days till re-dosing.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

water change and then QUALITY carbon, like chemipure is probably your best route of action.


----------

